# Heaven Opened: The Riches of God's Covenant



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2009)

Heaven Opened: The Riches of God's Covenant

by Richard Alleine


Has anyone read this?


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 28, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Heaven Opened: The Riches of God's Covenant
> 
> by Richard Alleine
> 
> ...



Not I. Can you recommend it?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2009)

Helpful as always Joshua.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone? (Other than Joshua )


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well. I can say that I do own this book. And it looks wonderful as it sits nicely on my bookshelf.

But if I were you, I'd still read it. Why not?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I was trying to figure out if I wanted to buy it or not. But I am glad to hear it is pretty.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 29, 2009)

Joshua said:


> If I were a betting man I'd say 'yes.'



Everyone, can't you see the mischief in his eyes?

As for the OP, Based upon other things I have read by or about Alleine, this has to be equally solid and wonderful. i may get it myself.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi -

I read it a long time ago - and meant to grab it this morning so I could give you a more recently refreshed memory of the work... but I do recall its being VERY good indeed. If you have it at a good price, buy it.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, I've read it, and recommend it VERY highly.


----------

